# Powerful hunting slingshot



## SandManJr (Jun 3, 2013)

I am looking for a good, wooden or synthetic hunting slingshot with enough power to bring down something about the size of a squirrel. Basically a less expensive version of the "Hand Howitzer" by Jörg Sprave. Preferably something that uses Theraband. Any recommendations?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

. . . its the indian not the arrow


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The question of power and suitability for hunting comes down to the bands chosen. Most of the band vendors have a hunting set which is usually some form of doubled Theraband gold or Latex. So that part is easy, there is plenty of reading here on hunting setups and choosing band dimensions to suit your draw length.

That frame selection is pretty wide open too. Loads of people make frames similar to Joerg's version. Check out the vendors here and the galleries. Most of them are flat band compatible. It just comes down to the one you like enough to try out first.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I got a couple ground squirrel this spring with a homemade slingshot and double straight cut theraband with 1 1/4 inch rocks about 50 feet away.

I also got a rabbit with a nice pocketable slingshot that capnjoe sent me with a half inch ball bearing also with double straightcuts. I like bigger heavy projectiles, you have less accuracy from longer range but the knockdown power is there. when I hunt I carry 5-10 rocks and about 10 bearings or leadballs

Where can I find spraves howitzer?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Powerful hunting slingshots are free, they grow on trees.

Just me but I can't hit crap with a hammer grip slingshot, maybe because I haven't practiced that style, it also puts more strain on my wrist.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

August West said:


> Powerful hunting slingshots are free, they grow on trees.
> 
> Just me but I can't hit crap with a hammer grip slingshot, maybe because I haven't practiced that style, it also puts more strain on my wrist.


We all have different tastes in slingshots. I am with August here ... I just cannot shoot a hammer grip worth spit. It is too hard on my arthritic hands. I shoot with a finger hook and thumb brace, and those wide fork, hammer grip slingshots that Joerg likes just do not work for me. But then, my preferences do not suit everyone. It is important to try various styles until you find something that suits YOU.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Over the years my left hand has really taken a beating, I like an ergo style slingshot, I cant it a bit more than my longbow and it's supper comfortable. I actually like a bit more inward curve to the handle than this, but this roughed out one of mine was the only pic I could get my hands on quick.

As too powerfull enough? Most of them worth shooting, even a off the shelf wrist rocket will work with the right shot placement.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just recieved a chief aj grizzley hunter today. i forgot to buy arrows though. 50 pound pull is one heck of a slingshot I'm gonna have to get some practice


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Slingshots and archery are not even close the same thing, 50 pound pull on a slingshot means absolutely nothing besides tendon damage.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I still bought one. I want to be mofo that says he killed a ;moose with a slingshot


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

wow I get bored of saying this, IT IS NOT THE POWER THAT MATTERS IT IS ACCURACY.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Find a comfortable frame that suits you, make sure it's fitted with theraband gold, single or double tapered. Then get practicing and on;t be hunting until you can hit a coke can religiously from 25-30 yards.


----------

